# What to feed a pregnant sulcata?



## murdocjunior (Mar 17, 2012)

My female has been pregnant for a while now and she wont lay is there any kind of food to feed her to help her lay


----------



## dmmj (Mar 17, 2012)

Not to be nit picky but the term is gravid, and calcium would be a good choice for healthy egg development.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Paul:

How do you know your sulcata is gravid? Did you have X-rays done?

To answer your question, no, there is no particular food for getting eggs out. If it becomes a problem and you think she might be egg-bound, the vet can administer oxytocin and calcium injections to relax the muscles and make them come out.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Not to be nit picky but the term is gravid, and calcium would be a good choice for healthy egg development.



 *Nothing to my knowledge as far as food. I know some that have taken them for a ride in the car and it helps induce them for some reason. Never tried this myself!*


----------



## TortieLuver (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree with Dmmj: extra calcium either natural based in foods like cactus/weeds or sprinkled pure calcium on their food. Just the normal healthy foods that you feed everyday are best for a gravid female. I would continue to let her do her own thing and not induce labor. She will lay her eggs when she is most comfortable and will lay in the most optimal place. The most important issue is providing her with the space to lay her eggs...space meaning land as well as not hovering over her. I have found tortoises (most of the time) to be very smart and seem to know the right things to do without be taught. As humans, we learn through our parents, education, observation, etc, but tortoises just seem to have a natural way of doing things and know exactly how to and when to lay eggs. Your part would be providing her with a healthy diet so that the eggs are healthy and strong. Weather also plays a big role I have noticed. I know car rides usual cause some stress, therefore, causing urination or bm's to occur. That also seems to happen with soaks...I have done soakings with my female stars in nice warm water and then they lay that evening.


----------



## RianSeeking (Mar 17, 2012)

> *Nothing to my knowledge as far as food. I know some that have taken them for a ride in the car and it helps induce them for some reason. Never tried this myself!*



Hahaha! My husband will tell you, no matter how many pot holes you drive a gravid mama over, the babies won't come till they're ready.


----------



## luvmysulcata (Mar 18, 2012)

RianSeeking said:


> Hahaha! My husband will tell you, no matter how many pot holes you drive a gravid mama over, the babies won't come till they're ready.



How old does the turtle have to be mate?


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2012)

TortieLuver said:


> I agree with Dmmj: extra calcium either natural based in foods like cactus/weeds or sprinkled pure calcium on their food. Just the normal healthy foods that you feed everyday are best for a gravid female. I would continue to let her do her own thing and not induce labor. She will lay her eggs when she is most comfortable and will lay in the most optimal place. The most important issue is providing her with the space to lay her eggs...space meaning land as well as not hovering over her. I have found tortoises (most of the time) to be very smart and seem to know the right things to do without be taught. As humans, we learn through our parents, education, observation, etc, but tortoises just seem to have a natural way of doing things and know exactly how to and when to lay eggs. Your part would be providing her with a healthy diet so that the eggs are healthy and strong. Weather also plays a big role I have noticed. I know car rides usual cause some stress, therefore, causing urination or bm's to occur. That also seems to happen with soaks...I have done soakings with my female stars in nice warm water and then they lay that evening.




Absolutely right on!!!

What makes you think she is pregnant (gravid)? Just because the male mounted doesn't mean she's carrying eggs.

Is she digging "test" holes? Pacing a lot?

Is she outside with lots of dirt and areas to choose from?

In addition to extra calcium, I also offer a bit more Mazuri for protein. I do this after each clutch for a few weeks, since that is when they are forming the next clutch. Once your female starts laying regularly, you'll need to get her lots and lots of calcium.





luvmysulcata said:


> How old does the turtle have to be mate?



Its not age, its size. For sulcata tortoises males need to be 14-15" long and females need to be 16-17".


----------



## murdocjunior (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh yeah shes pacing alot shes heavier had dug a few test holes last month and was in reverse and the hole had alot of wetness in it.


----------



## luvmysulcata (Mar 18, 2012)

Tom said:


> Absolutely right on!!!
> 
> What makes you think she is pregnant (gravid)? Just because the male mounted doesn't mean she's carrying eggs.
> 
> ...





Ok Im new at all this LOL so typically if your tort is 16 inches like how old is it? How do you know if its male or female mine is a little one so is she to young for me to know her sex?
New


----------

